# looking for a rural homested



## 2kenworths (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello all i'm real new to this. we now live in michigans upper penninsula i'm a retired over the road trucker. We now live a rather simple life gardening etc.... we are looking for a place to raise our garden have a milk cow and finish raising a handful of special needs kids we have adopted from china vietnam bulgaria guatemala and a native american son, Winters are harsh here and we're not geting any younger. so thought i'd throw this out here and see what happens we are hard workers and love the Lord and want to serve Him by helping others in a rural setting. any places suggested we plan on traveling down to mexico this fall much thanks and any help appreciated Daniel


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Before you get too far further down the road thinking about the "where?", take the time to investigate the immigration requirements ... including the financial thresholds which you will likely be required to meet. If you and your significant other are fluent in Spanish, the possibilities of where live are endless. Meeting the immigration requirements may be biggest hurdles. Best luck with the investigation process, and Welcome! to the Mexico forum.


----------



## 2kenworths (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Langford, apreciate the quick reply, i know there is much to learn language etc... is there a book or something that would steer us on the right path? we are willing to learn and work this out!!! thanks Again Daniel


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You might try here for a brief introduction to Mexico My Life in M?xico - Main Directo


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

2kenworths said:


> Hello all i'm real new to this. we now live in michigans upper penninsula i'm a retired over the road trucker. We now live a rather simple life gardening etc.... we are looking for a place to raise our garden have a milk cow and finish raising a handful of special needs kids we have adopted from china vietnam bulgaria guatemala and a native american son, Winters are harsh here and we're not geting any younger. so thought i'd throw this out here and see what happens we are hard workers and love the Lord and want to serve Him by helping others in a rural setting. any places suggested we plan on traveling down to mexico this fall much thanks and any help appreciated Daniel


Hey, 2kenworth, for a time, I had my CDL, drove a bit for Werner, but mainly worked as a trucking journalist. I'm sympathetic, but I'd say the major problem you would have to resolve before moving to Mexico or further south is health care, both for your aging self and partner, but perhaps more importantly for your "special needs kids."

U.S. government-subsidized health care is not available in Mexico and further south, I believe. Buying medical insurance in Mexico is possible but complicated and more expensive for older adults and I'd have to image for children with disabilities. 

If you can become legal residents of Mexico, you can eventually apply for Mexico's universal health care, but having lived there a long time, I would be cautious about how much it would cover along the lines of U.S. health care.

For a retired person's long term permission to live in Mexico, you'd have to meet minimum verified foreign income, pension and Social Security of $2,000 monthly for one person. What the amounts would be for a couple, plus minor children, I suggest you contact the nearest Mexican consulate. They have English speakers.

Going further south to a country such as Nicaragua, the monthly requirement is much less, $1,000 or so, and land is much cheaper, but health care is even more spotty and uncertain.

Start googling "retire Mexico" and "retire Nicaragua" and other countries to investigate both opportunities and requirements. Keep everyone posted and good luck.


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

yes, nicaragua. cheaper, easier.
in mx, contact the mormons, some mormons want to leave mx, maybe such posts are free.
the most campesinos live in communities here with service health and others like credit, aid money, administration, organisation, public projects. But alone I would not try it!! 
alone you have any costs and must manage all problems alone. 
poor private campesinos come in the city often here, begging, is horrible to see this all. by inundation, dryness, ...
If, I would do it more modern, in an area with tourists or near city, to rent rooms, and rural “fun”, horses for kids and so...


----------



## frankram72 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm also retired and have about 2 monthes living in a brand new track home community in Zapopan near Tesistan Jalisco. Very rural with mountains surrounding the community. Make sure when you move notify your bank to make your ATM card international or you will have problems getting to your money or have somebody in the US manage it for to recieve.


----------

